# Mandar a reenconar parlantes



## thorax (Mar 28, 2012)

Buenas tengo dos parlantes "mini advent" by jensen como estos:







lamentablemente los descone probando un amplificador que estoy armando.
uno suena muy mal y despacio, y el otro suena bastante mal.
Saque los dos parlantes y aparentemente son de 5 1/4 ". Como opción se me ocurrió comprar unos nuevos y re usar la caja que es buena. Pero veo pura basura china. 

Mi duda es si recomiendan mandar a reparar estos parlantes, si es que se puede, y en dicho caso donde me recomiendan mandarlos? soy de capital federal, argentina.

En el caso que no sea recomendable repararlos, que parlantes me recomiendan comprar?
El amplificador esta armado con dos lm3886 que dan 50W continuos en 8 ohms,  68w continuos en 4 ohms, y picos de 135w rms.

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2012)

"El Santiagueño" de Boulogne Sur Mer y Corrientes (a dos cuadras de la estación Once) trabaja bien y no es caro.

Saludos !


----------



## thorax (Mar 28, 2012)

muchas gracias!


----------



## JBE (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola thorax. Enconar los puedes mandar a enconar PERO, los parlantes enconados nunca suenan como antes. Siempre se pierde un monton de calidad, algunos terminan sonando como ''latas''.
Lo mejor es comprar parlantes nuevos.

Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "El Santiagueño" de Boulogne Sur Mer y Corrientes (a dos cuadras de la estación Once) trabaja bien y no es caro.
> 
> Saludos !



¿ Y no hay alguna información extra como para agregarlo a la Wiki ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

Ups . . . llego de memoria , sería Boulogne Sur Mer casi Corrientes vereda impar , algo así como 381 . . . 

El boliche de afuera no es atractivo  , ni tarjetas tiene 

Saludos !


----------



## maezca (Mar 29, 2012)

en la meriva de mi viejo se le quemaron las bobinas de los 4 parlantes a la vez 
lo mando a un reconador serca de su trabajo, por i.casanova, y le cobro el reconado 15$ cada uno (los demas pedia 60 cada uno) si se acuerda de la direccion se las paso..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y no hay alguna información extra como para agregarlo a la Wiki ?


 
Audio Par S.R.L. - Bafle - Bocina - Power - Púas - reenconado y venta de repuestos
Boulogne Sur Mer 467, C1213AAE ABASTO, Buenos Aires   (011) 4865 - 5720


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Audio Par S.R.L. - Bafle - Bocina - Power - Púas - reenconado y venta de repuestos
> Boulogne Sur Mer 467, C1213AAE ABASTO, Buenos Aires   (011) 4865 - 5720


¡ Ingresado !


----------



## alesis100 (Nov 14, 2020)

Un poco tarde pero les cuento mi experiencia. Una amiga tenía unos parlantes ESS LABS de USA con la amortiguación pulverizada. Le pregunté al sonidista de Melopea, con quien hice varios videos y me recomendó Kochgorián que tiene taller en Roosevelt por Belgrano, CABA, Argentina. Justo resultó ser el que importaba los parlantes por los 80 calculo, tenía los repuestos originales y posters de la marca. Es también el service de Yamaha, aunque me contó que son los que menos llevan a arreglar, parece que son un caño. En fin, ya les llevé varias cosas, solo parlantes dañados y siempre superó las expectativas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2020)

alesis100 dijo:


> Un poco tarde pero les cuento mi experiencia. Una amiga tenía unos parlantes ESS LABS de USA con la amortiguación pulverizada. Le pregunté al sonidista de Melopea, con quien hice varios videos y me recomendó Kochgorián que tiene taller en Roosevelt por Belgrano, CABA, Argentina. Justo resultó ser el que importaba los parlantes por los 80 calculo, tenía los repuestos originales y posters de la marca. Es también el service de Yamaha, aunque me contó que son los que menos llevan a arreglar, parece que son un caño. En fin, ya les llevé varias cosas, solo parlantes dañados y siempre superó las expectativas.


Si tienes la dirección se puede agregar a la Wiki del Foro


----------



## alesis100 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tienes la dirección se puede agregar a la Wiki del Foro


Si, la tengo, busqué t*a*mb*ién* en la web. No actualizan el FB ni el sitio
Franklin D. Roosevelt 2954, C1428 CABA,
Reparación de Parlantes - Kochgorian Hnos.
011 4543-5571





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



info@kochgorianhnos.com.ar

*Nota del moderador** : sobre-editar al moderador no está permitido , es una falta de respeto y pasible de sanción , queda advertido !*


----------

